# A2DP



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

23340430


----------



## 395020 (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sam Cardinal (Mar 22, 2019)

Thallx5 said:


> Thanks a lot!


did this module end up working for you?


----------



## 395020 (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes it did. I received it and put it on Monday.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Thallx5 said:


> Yes it did. I received it and put it on Monday.


Mine is still working as well


----------



## wendydiestel (Nov 30, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> 23340430


I can't find one with that number.. can anyone post a link?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

wendydiestel said:


> I can't find one with that number.. can anyone post a link?








2010-2013 Chevrolet Multi-Media Player Interface Module Assembly 23340430 | GM Parts Online


OEM 2010-2013 Chevrolet Part # 23340430 - Multi-Media Player Interface Module Assembly




www.gmpartsonline.net


----------

